# St Croix Premier 7' M



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Breaks my heart but it has to go $60 
Great light tackle rod 
Flounder Rockfish Reds Blues 
Nice rod

Thanks for looking Noreaster


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Model # and location please


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

VA Beach 
Action & Length: MF 7'0" •Model: PS70MF
•Line Wt.: 6-12 lb
•Lure Wt.: 1/4-5/8 oz
•Handle: E


----------

